# What makes you answer questions here on MrExcel? [a survey on knowledge sharing]



## snowblizz

Hi,

My name is Henri Korvela (on MrExcel, I'm snowblizz) and I am a PhD student/researcher at the Åbo Akademi University in Turku (Åbo in Swedish), Finland. Some of you know me, most do not, but I’ve been a member for a few years now and am now at a point where I would like the help of the MrExcel community in a matter somewhat related to the Excel. That is helping me answering the question: *what makes you answers questions, and what can be done to make this easier for you.*
As such, I am mainly aiming the survey towards those who answer questions here on MrExcel, on some kind of regular basis. For short we could say “experts” but that does in no way assume any level of expertise, official or otherwise, nor any particular post count. I myself am at best a moderate level user but would still term myself “expert” in this case on the account of sometimes answering questions on the forum when I can. I have asked the moderators to particularly bring this to the attention of the MrExcel MVPs, but I would encourage anyone who answers questions to respond as well as to spread awareness of the survey to your friends here on MrExcel.

My background for this survey is that I have been researching how end-users could get better support for developing software, e.g. with Excel, by going on-line. A few years ago I was recommended some forums by a reviewer and stumbled upon MrExcel. Since then I have found that a virtual community like MrExcel is and could be a really good way of providing support for a developer, regardless of the level of expertise one has.
Most experienced users are aware of dos and don'ts on-line. There is a lot of anecdotal evidence of ways to better reach the experts. I am trying to confirm that empirically.
There are two main goals with the survey, to _investigate the knowledge sharing in a virtual community_ compared to similar studies in other organisations and settings and _what impact can someone seeking help have on the process_.
The results of the survey will be published in a research outlet and will be part of my (eventual) PhD thesis. I have also promised to give a report to the MrExcel administration. The important thing is that it will all be completely anonymous and no one will be able to identify anyone. So be as frank and honest as you can!
The survey is administered through my university’s on-line survey system and should be reasonably secure for this purpose. All replies are completely anonymous. There will be no follow-up or reminders sent and I will not contact anyone further, unless you want me to (PM me on the forums). If there are any questions please post them or PM me, I can also be reached by e-mail, just replace the _dot_s and _at_ with a dot and at sign, you know the drill I’m sure: Henri_dot_Korvela_at_abo_dot_fi 
The survey contains the following sections:


*Demographic information*
Questions on your *Forum reading habits*
Questions regarding your *Perception of the community*
Questions regarding your *Knowledge management *activities
Questions regarding the *Influence of thread topic, contents and poster's actions* on your participation in the community and helping process.
Questions regarding your *Self-efficacy and expertise*
Questions regarding *Motivations *that impact on your decision to participate.
Questions regarding *Attitude, Intention and subjective norms to share knowledge*
This is a somewhat long survey, and should take about 30-45 minutes to complete.
It is possible to save a partial survey and continue filling it out later. Scroll to the bottom of the survey and click the checkbox, provide an e-mail address and click "save". The system will send you a link that will allow you to access the saved incomplete survey. Please remember to save the incomplete survey when you have filled it out so it registers as completed. I will not be able to remind or prompt people to do this so it is important you remember to do it yourself.
The survey will be open until the end of the year, but please respond and complete a survey before the end of November as that will give me time to analyse the responses.
Unfortunately I can not provide any compensation for participation, but I hope the MrExcel community would extend the helpfulness I’ve found so far to also answering my survey. You will be helping in furthering my research and maybe make the world just a tiny bit better. I would like to thank everyone who participates in advance.

Take the survey now!

Kind regards,
Henri Korvela (aka snowblizz)
Ph.D. student at Åbo Akademi University.


----------



## Joe4

This has been approved by the MrExcel team, and we would encourage your participation! 
I believe that Henri said the survey will probably be open until the end of the year (December 31).

Henri also has generously offered to share the results of the survery with the MrExcel team, so hopefully the feedback will be beneficial in trying to improve our members' experiences here.


----------



## T. Valko

Took the survey.

It took me about 45 mins to complete.

There was one question that I did not understand.

In the Knowledge Management section, the question:



> I use the function to subscribe to threads to keep track of my knowledge.


What function is that referring to? Not sure what that means!

Not knowing what it meant I chose the "neutral" answer.


----------



## VoG

When you start or reply to a thread you are automatically subscribed and receive e-mail notifications. You can also subscribe to any thread by clicking on Thread Tools near the top of the page when you are viewing the thread.


----------



## T. Valko

VoG said:


> When you start or reply to a thread you are automatically subscribed and receive e-mail notifications. You can also subscribe to any thread by clicking on Thread Tools near the top of the page when you are viewing the thread.


If that's what it refers to then I would have phrased the statement differently.

Or, maybe I'm just a dunce!


----------



## Peter_SSs

VoG said:


> When you start or reply to a thread you are automatically subscribed and receive e-mail notifications.


Just for the record, that is the default setting but there other settings, including not subscribing at all. A number of our more prolific posters do not use the default (in relation to the e-mail notification at least), though I certainly don't know of any who choose "Do not subscribe".


----------



## T. Valko

Peter_SSs said:


> Just for the record, that is the default setting but there other settings, including not subscribing at all. A number of our more prolific posters do not use the default (in relation to the e-mail notification at least), though I certainly don't know of any who choose "Do not subscribe".


Don't want to take the thread off topic but...

You're quite right.

I do subscribe to threads. This makes it easy to watch threads that may need follow-ups.

Also, I have disabled the email notification. I guess I would be one of those prolific posters and the last thing I need is more email!


----------



## Domski

Too long. I got bored after about 10 mins and gave up.

Dom


----------



## snowblizz

T. Valko said:


> If that's what it refers to then I would have phrased the statement differently.
> 
> Or, maybe I'm just a dunce!


No I think it may very well be phrased badly. I've tried to make it clear, but I can only do it in my own words, and no one who's read through it has so far said anything. If I do something similar in the future I'll think about it.
I'd change it, but I'm not sure that's a good idea since it's "started".



Domski said:


> Too long. I got bored after about 10 mins and gave up.
> 
> Dom


That's an unfortunate issue I've tried to reconcile with. If I make the survey short enough it won't give me the information I need, if I include all the questions it becomes too long. At the end of the day I decided fewer extensive answers was preferable to more but shorter. Quality over quantity really.
Thanks for trying though.
Would help me greatly to get as many answers as possible, though even a little data is better than no data.
Maybe you can do it in 10 minute intervals or do one section at a time?

11 replies so far, 3 incomplete. Go go MrExcel forums!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Domski said:


> Too long. I got bored after about 10 mins and gave up.
> 
> Dom



dude you can save your answers and come back to it later.  I did it in intervals...  now go back and do it properly else I'll give you one of 'em blue monikers beneath your username


----------



## Domski

You sound like my old maths teacher who used to make me finish my exam papers in class time because I was so slow 

I did save it. Will see if I can face going back and finishing it next week.


----------



## Joe4

People today just have no attention span.  If something takes more than a few minutes...  OOHHH LOOK AT THAT DOG!!!!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Joe4 said:


> People today just have no attention span.  If something takes more than a few minutes...  OOHHH LOOK AT THAT DOG!!!!





@Dom; I'll reward you with a pleasant moniker


----------



## Zack Barresse

Using IE 9, got through all of it and clicking the Save button does nothing.


----------



## Zack Barresse

Squirrel!!


----------



## Cindy Ellis

I finished it and clicked Save, but there was no indication that it was actually submitted successfully.  (Using Chrome).


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Zack Barresse said:


> Squirrel!!


Rats!


----------



## Joe4

> Squirrel!!


Zack, I got the reference, saw the movie with my daughter.  I actually thought abut posting that in my previous post, but didn't know if everyone would pick up on it.


----------



## Domski

I don't possess a small child but forunately have no shame in watching such films 

Dom


----------



## Zack Barresse

Kids movies are the best.  Except Barney - that big purple dude is scary.  And Yo Gabba Gabba gets really, really old (amongst others).  Having twins who want to watch Fresh Beat Band and Yo Gabba Gabba at the same time is not fun.


----------



## bertie

Using Chrome. 

I took the survey, ticked the partial submission box and entered my email.
Followed the link to complete the survey but it took me back to the part I just completed.

Bertie


----------



## Domski

Finished it I think.

Dom


----------



## diddi

save appears to do nothing... (ie9)  so after i clicked about 7 times i decided to close the window. hope i havent skewed the results LOL.


----------



## snowblizz

That is worrying. I must admit I forgot to check how it looked in some other browsers. Rookie mistake, I know. I totally spaced on Chrome's existence. I have not had any access to Macs either so I don't know how it looks there either.
I'm going to look into this and get back. Going to go installing Chrome and see what IE version I have.

I went back and tested this at home on my computer in both Chrome and IE9.
I can not replicate either problem mentioned here. On my IE9[.08] (Vista) the saving screen shows up as expected and it registers the survey.

There *may* be some bug in the whole save/retrieve thing, I think I’ve seen it sometimes not properly changing the setting of processing to completed surveys. Technically it should bring you back to the whole survey so you should be seeing your previous answers. I do recall the system

bertie,
I’ve now tried it out in Chrome and it seems to be working as it should. When you restore the saved survey you will end up at the top of the survey page, exactly as when opening it up the first time, but it should have all your previous answers. It does not know where you left off. Scrolling down you should be able to find whatever place you stopped filling in at and continue from there.

diddi,
There are no copies of something 7 times, nor anything from yesterday so it seems it has not registered your answers at all. I am at loss to say what the problem could be. I’ve tried several permutations of saving for later, continuing, just saving it straight up the first time. And I can’t replicate any problems. Maybe it’s cookies that are doing something or some Java- complication?

Latest completed survey was started on Oct 12th, by someone in the US. Allegedly at least.

I can find only one clear double entry from Oct 1st 14:22 (where age, location etc is exactly the same), one submission is listed as saved the other unfinished. Why that would be also stumps me.

Even though a submission is partial I do see it listed and any answers given so far, so e.g. there is one reply which lists as unfinished, but as far as I can see it seems to be completed. Based on the assumption that you finish the survey when you answered the last question in it (and not eg start at the bottom and work up, or leave a hole in the middle).

I don't have access to the back end or anything so unfortunately I can only hope the service provider has ensured compatibility. It's not the most sophisticated of software. You get what you pay for I guess. Sometimes the computer related departments/functions wish they were consulted when software is acquired for the university, but often it is done waaay over the heads of even the universities highest authorities, on government level even. Basically the ministry of finance buys what's cheapest for all universities. Don’t know if that’s changed with university reform 2 years back. That's how we all got our travel claims system which has to be the worst piece of program in existence.

Very much appreciating people taking the time to answer this. So far in total 29 replies of which most (there's that one double and a couple of incomplete) seem usable.

Cheers,
Henri


----------



## diddi

i did my survey around midnight local time 16/10.  just wouldnt save.


29 replies...  out of how many active users i wonder.  i must admit that i missed it in the lounge cos i virtually never look at the stickies. it was just luck that i saw it.


----------



## Domski

I did mine using Chrome, saved part way through etc and it was fine.

Dom


----------



## snowblizz

diddi said:


> i did my survey around midnight local time 16/10.  just wouldnt save.
> 
> 
> 29 replies...  out of how many active users i wonder.  i must admit that i missed it in the lounge cos i virtually never look at the stickies. it was just luck that i saw it.



Yeah it has definitely not let your reply through then. For whatever  reason I cannot figure out. All I can think of is to try again, and just  do the first few questions, save it, and try and continue when you see  it accepts you. Maybe the system just doesn't like some people. Another  browser might help.
It's scary though, because then how many others  have tried to answer and then not been able to? And since it's very  extensive how many won't touch it with a long pole anymore.  Theoretically I could provide a Excel version of the survey, one of the  output options is an Excel workbook so it'd be relatively simple to just  export that, strip existing answers keeping the questions and make sort  of a manual entry version.

Well the number of respondents is of course a constant worry for me, I just don't have that many options to advertise it.  Of course the mods have been diligent in forcing Domski to reply, from  following some of the discussion in this thread. Also I don't know how  actively they promote it in the MVP area I do not have access too. I  don't want to be seen as whining though because this is very important  for me and beggers can't be choosers as they say.


----------



## Joe4

> Also I don't know how actively they promote it in the MVP area I do not have access too.


When we first posted it, we also advertised it among the MVPs.  We obviously cannot force people to take it, but we requested that people consider taking it, as the results could prove to be useful to us too!


----------



## Domski

I work for a large employer and we often get students contacting us trying to promote surveys. Unless there's some kind of financial reward people often just can't be bothered to answer more than a couple of questions.

Dom


----------



## diddi

and as we discussed, the likelyhood of a skewed result due to the very nature of sampling only those willing to a: visit the lounge and b: give some time for free is quite high. it kind of like surveying a group of hunters about gun control.


----------



## Peter_SSs

diddi said:


> it kind of like surveying a group of hunters about gun control.


I don't think so. That would be like asking MrExcel answerers about whether Excel is any good.

Here the question is "What makes you answer questions here on MrExcel?" This is like asking hunters about why they hunt.


----------



## Joe4

> I don't think so. That would be like asking MrExcel answerers about whether Excel is any good.
> 
> Here the question is "What makes you answer questions here on MrExcel?" This is like asking hunters about why they hunt.


Exactly. It is important to understand what the focus or goal of the survey is.
You can think if it almost like a "Customer Satisfaction Survey". Obviously, those are only sent to Customers!


----------



## snowblizz

Domski said:


> I work for a large employer and we often get students contacting us trying to promote surveys. Unless there's some kind of financial reward people often just can't be bothered to answer more than a couple of questions.
> 
> Dom


I was thinking about that, but came to the conclusion that it wasn't quite feasible for all the international people. Basically everyone but me, not even sure how it could be done or if there are legal aspects.
I *was* thinking having a raffle for some MrExcel books or something among participants. I was kinda saving that idea for enticing the regular users and hoping that the people already spending so much their time here would lend me some of theirs anyway.



Peter_SSs said:


> I don't think so. That would be like asking MrExcel answerers about whether Excel is any good.
> 
> Here the question is "What makes you answer questions here on MrExcel?" This is like asking hunters about why they hunt.



Thank you Peter, that's a very good analogy. I was struggling with  coming up with a good one. I felt the hunters-gun control was maybe a  bit more black/white than this. diddi has a point and we discussed this  privately while I was creating the survey (he has been helping me  brainstorm about this for a long time, since I first happened to mention I wanted to do something like this, he's not just complaining out of the blue) that the respondents are clearly a very select  group, thought in my defense I'm not doing the selection as such. but there's clearly a selection bias among respondents, it may not be that critical however as I'm targeting the most active users hoping then that they are also most likely to see this.
This is something that I will be trying to address in the subsequent article. It won't invalidate the line inquiry but it is something that needs to be considered.

The  main focus of interest for me is just that, what makes people answer  questions. E.g. the last few questions are very broad and general, and  one could say not necessary as such. But it allows for mapping the  underlying factors to the more general behavior, ostensibly at least.

 Of course the questionnaire here is slightly overkill, but I'm  struggling with requirements and what I can realistically do as  PhD-student with no budget and a big fat deadline approaching. If only  it was the other way around. I had the idea of splitting up the  questionnaire in two parts, but I decided that getting one survey posted  up was about what I could be expecting so I had to make this count. One  fact of life when researching is that you have to compromise a bit  (especially when your are not The Person, when asking your golf-buddies  is ample empirical experience), not to mention the rather paradoxical  situation where normally more is always asked by reviewers but the  page-count of the paper is already used up. So eg taking an existing  model and adapting that is more likely to be accepted than trying to  create something from scratch and allows more exploration of results  rather than motivating the model itself. The second approach was  something I did not have the luxury to do anymore at this point.

This is something of a learning experience for me too.


----------



## diddi

Wasko and Faraj 2001

"Another limitation of this study is its
focus on active participants. We did not investigate
individuals who read but do not post, or
members who do not log onto the electronic network
of practice at all. Why individuals choose to
participate in an electronic network of practice or
online group is another area for future research."

is your instrument developed from Wasko? seems to match the 7 areas she discusses

@petersss
the issue is not that of surveying excel users about excel, it is that the people who *choose* to complete the survey are a particular subset of mrexcel users. this is what causes the potential skew in these data Henri collects.


----------



## Joe4

> the issue is not that of surveying excel users about excel, it is that the people who *choose* to complete the survey are a particular subset of mrexcel users. this is what causes the potential skew in these data Henri collects.


Can't that really be said about any kind of survery?  Certain people "choose" to answer it, others don't.  Not much you can do about that (well, at least not legally in most parts of the world...).


----------



## diddi

in many surveys where people have a choice of whether to respond, one gets a cross section of responents anyway. eg a political voting survey. people may or may not choose to take survey, but of those who say the will, some will have no intrest in politics and respond accordingly whilst others with a keen interest will respond differently.  what is peculiar in this case is that the survey is about measuring active participation in a forum, and therefore the very nature of the fact that one has to be an active participant to choose to go to the lounge and then complete the survey about being a participant precludes all the inactive participants who only come to leach.

if on the other hand the survey was a popup for all users, then some would dismiss it, others would click 'i hate participating' and others would give their response.  in this case the data will exhibit far less skew (or bias). i am not criticising the forum btw,it has been great that you have supported Henri's work. just discussing sampling issues which cause inherent problems in surveys.

just an after thought: i didnt really even realise there was a lounge for years (prolly 500 posts) but was an active participant...


----------



## Peter_SSs

diddi said:


> @petersss
> the issue is not that of surveying excel users about excel,


I think you are agreeing with me? That was exactly my point. I was likening asking Excel users about Excel to your analogy of asking shooters about gun control. 

My analogy relating to *this *survey was:





Peter_SSs said:


> Here the question is "What makes you answer questions here on MrExcel?" This is like asking hunters about why they hunt.


----------



## diddi

i think so     by this time of night i agree with everyone.

just on the use of the lounge: i joined in May 2004, and my first post in the lounge was Nov 2010.


----------



## Joe4

> what is peculiar in this case is that the survey is about measuring active participation in a forum, and therefore the very nature of the fact that one has to be an active participant to choose to go to the lounge and then complete the survey about being a participant precludes all the inactive participants who only come to leach.


Since his focus is on why people answer questions here on MrExcel, precluding ones who are just looking for answers and don't answer questions seems OK, since they are not the ones answering anyway!  So I don't think it is as skewed as you think.  It is important to remember what his goal and target audience is here.

It is definitely going to get more attention from the regulars who have been here a while, but I think that is really his target audience anyway.

To me, a lot of surveys are really just used to try to determine "general trends", and differ from scientific/clinical studies, where you are trying to prove something.  The more scientific/clinical ones need better controls to ensure that they are a representative sampling of the population, and to get rid of other factors which may skew the results.  

Just my opinion, FWIW.  Of course, I am looking at this from a MrExcel perspective; what can this tells us about the general trends of those most active responders.


----------



## diddi

so what do you envisage mrexcel learning from the survey?


----------



## Joe4

Why people help, what they like, what they don't like, what they think of the Moderation, etc.
It may help us see what we are doing right, and what we might need to work on.

We kind of lucked out that Henri chose to do this for his project.  It works out to be a nice, symbiotic relationship.  We let him post it here, and in exchange, he is sharing the results with us.


----------



## snowblizz

Joe4 said:


> Why people help, what they like, what they don't like, what they think of the Moderation, etc.
> It may help us see what we are doing right, and what we might need to work on.
> 
> We kind of lucked out that Henri chose to do this for his project.  It  works out to be a nice, symbiotic relationship.  We let him post it  here, and in exchange, he is sharing the results with us.



Yeah it's almost like someone planned this when they joined a few  years ago.  Interestingly I've included a few questions I thought would be interesting for the board administration, but they are all things that I would have asked anyway. It is pretty cool when goals can align like this. 

There  actually was a certain degree of random chance involved believe it or  not. Around 3 years ago I registered for 2(out of 3) Excel forums that I  got recommended by a paper reviewer, the third was not quite applicable  as such. Due to my normal email not liking the registration process of  one forum making me stuck in some kind of limbo there. I can post in  some sections, but not others. Particularly the "off topic" section  which I didn't get posting access to. Eventually this led me to spend  most of my time following MrExcel and putting the survey here. In the  future of course I'd like to investigate other forums as well, because  quite naturally the conclusions drawn only from a subset of people in  one place has issues with generalisation.

It's interesting how  you say diddi, you didn't follow the Lounge, as that was in both cases  for me the almost first places I actually read and responded on two different forums and my inability to post in one led me quite firmly to the other.


----------



## diddi

@Joe4
just a thought... if there was a simple way to mark a thread solved or unresolved, a mini survey could be popped up to gather the sort of info you are seeking. Not sure whether vBulletin supports such things tho

another thought is to perform 1 question surveys, the responses to which are attached to the users account. thus over time data is accumulated to be able to do correllations etc. could work better than having the HUGE survey in 1 go scenario.


----------



## Joe4

> just a thought... if there was a simple way to mark a thread solved or unresolved, a mini survey could be popped up to gather the sort of info you are seeking. Not sure whether vBulletin supports such things tho


This has been discussed a number of times over the years, and we actually like not being able to mark threads solved or not, as many times after a question is supposedly "solved", an even better solution is posted.  I have learned some very cool methods this way.  So we really don't want to do anything to discourage that behavior.  

I am active on some other forums that have this functionality, and another problem there is to get people to use it.  I would have only about half the people actually mark it as solved (even when it is solved).


> another thought is to perform 1 question surveys, the responses to which are attached to the users account. thus over time data is accumulated to be able to do correllations etc. could work better than having the HUGE survey in 1 go scenario.


I don't think the Admins had any current plans to do their own surveys at this time (time/resources), which is why this project works out so nicely for us.  It is like a free survey fell into our lap, someone willing to do all this work for us, and give us the results.


----------



## Joe4

The survey will be closing down soon, so if there is anyone else who would like to take it, please do so before the end of the month.
Thanks to all those who participated!


----------



## arkusM

Is there only two pages? I thought I would complete the survey but when I hit "save" on page two it said it saved but did not indicate if I was done. So I hope what I did fill out is useful.
Cheers,

Mark


----------



## snowblizz

arkusM said:


> Is there only two pages? I thought I would complete the survey but when I hit "save" on page two it said it saved but did not indicate if I was done. So I hope what I did fill out is useful.
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark



It seems to have worked fine. Thank you very much.
And I apologize for the unwieldy system. Had I known how useless the survey system was I would not have used it. It was only when just too late I realized it was more geared for student surveys and other less intensive internal data-gathering.


----------



## arkusM

snowblizz said:


> It seems to have worked fine. Thank you very much.
> And I apologize for the unwieldy system. Had I known how useless the survey system was I would not have used it. It was only when just too late I realized it was more geared for student surveys and other less intensive internal data-gathering.


No worries, I am completly sympatheic to being bound by certain systems in a top down world. I am glad that I was able to contribute and help you out. I hope you get enough responses to make it worth your effort.  I know you plan to share with the Admins but will you be posting the highlevel results here?

 Cheers,

Mark


----------



## snowblizz

arkusM said:


> No worries, I am completly sympatheic to being bound by certain systems in a top down world. I am glad that I was able to contribute and help you out. I hope you get enough responses to make it worth your effort.  I know you plan to share with the Admins but will you be posting the highlevel results here?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark



The number of replies has pushed over the 40 mark (though I know a couple are not usable, there's like 3 tests from me when I thought the whole thing wouldn't work in Chrome/IE9) so I might even meet the bare minimum of for statistical validity. Pending method used, naturally.

If there is interest, and the admins don't mind it, and I am able to do so I had certainly thought about posting some summary here. I'd have to check what rules might pertain to releasing research results though with my supervisor. While I'm doing this for my own benefit, and only that, I am going to write up a research paper for a conference out of this. At the least when it is published from a conference I will mention it here. Also as it will be included in my thesis, which will become part of public record, whatever I manage to conjure up will certainly be available there as well.
Due Q2 next year (knocking wood).
Part of my thesis will be somekind of guidelines (I hope), best practice of asking questions from experts. Which of course would be entirely appropriate as something for new posters to read.


----------



## arkusM

snowblizz said:


> The number of replies has pushed over the 40 mark (though I know a couple are not usable, there's like 3 tests from me when I thought the whole thing wouldn't work in Chrome/IE9) so I might even meet the bare minimum of for statistical validity. Pending method used, naturally.
> 
> If there is interest, and the admins don't mind it, and I am able to do so I had certainly thought about posting some summary here. I'd have to check what rules might pertain to releasing research results though with my supervisor. While I'm doing this for my own benefit, and only that, I am going to write up a research paper for a conference out of this. At the least when it is published from a conference I will mention it here. Also as it will be included in my thesis, which will become part of public record, whatever I manage to conjure up will certainly be available there as well.
> Due Q2 next year (knocking wood).
> Part of my thesis will be somekind of guidelines (I hope), best practice of asking questions from experts. Which of course would be entirely appropriate as something for new posters to read.




Well, good luck with your conference and thesis. Cheers!

Mark


----------

